# Blinds together or spread out in 1/2" wheat zero stubble



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

I have been clumping the blinds together instead of spreading them out. What's the most successful way to put the blinds out in 1/2" tall wheat with zero stubble, spreading them all out or clumping touching each other?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Either way you do it make sure to stubble the blinds in very well, dig down if you can, and surround the blinds with decoys.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nick Roehl said:


> Either way you do it make sure to stubble the blinds in very well, dig down if you can, and surround the blinds with decoys.


 :thumb:


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah surround them with decoys and make it look like the geese are eating on the blinds.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

i like to clump them together but like said above make sure to pack geese around to make it look like they are feeding off of your blinds. But make sure to not pack too many so it doesnt make it look obvious to what you are trying to do.


----------



## CentralNoDakDuckman (Jan 9, 2012)

we hunted alot of pea fields this fall not only for geese but ducks as well. Get permission from the farmer and dig down the blinds this works for reducing shadows and the outlines of the blinds. We would stubble the blinds in a different part of the field to not take away from the X and this would take a few hours some times because we are firm believers in having a very meticulously stubbled blind to reduce flaring. The blinds that are dug in, brushed well and clumped up, enabled us to put a super wackin on the birds this last fall. Good Luck to all!


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea we do the same with peanut and soy beans but planted wheat there is 0% chance of burying blinds.


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Find a ditch or low spot and put your blinds together so that the sun is coming from behind them. Then, go find some green CRP grass and stubble your blinds with that to look like a weedy low spot. And for your decoys. I would put some behind the blinds and some in front, so they look like geese that are comfortable with the "weedy" spot. If your field is flat, just put your blinds together and stubble them with the grass and surround the blinds with your high headed decoys so their heads cast shadows on your blinds. And make sure there is nothing shiny or out of place in those fields, cuz one little thing can screw up your hunt. Good luck. And, if you got snows, pack the decoys together really tight and wear white suits and lay on the ground. That would work better almost I would think.


----------

